

The Big Data space: picking a horse (250 co's growth trajectories) - bjanmaat
http://www.datafox.co/blog/big-data-picking-a-horse/

======
minimaxir
That cluster chart is extremely bad data presentation: you can't just draw a
box to abritrarily identify clusters, especially if they aren't easily
visually distinguishable.

This article has more upsell than genuine information.

